# Tent camping



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Going tent camping next weekend and i was just curious what are some must have items yall take with you besides the basic food, water, and medical.:beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you camping at a site you can drive up to or one you hike in? I've done a lot of the latter, and must have items would be a good knife, multi tool, hatchet, and a good bunch of parachute cord for either type of camping.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

You can drive in. Its a pretty laid back trip at powell park on rayburn just me and my wife. I did get a primative spot to make it feel more like camping lol. Got a spot on the water i cant pull the boat right up to and do a little fishing also. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Been my experience that half of what you DO take, you won't use and you will not have half of the "stuff" you do need! Time(numerous trips) will tell you what you need ...Each person has different needs...btw, I'm serious.....been there, done that...It is still fun though...I see you are 24, so not sure about children/wife for that matter, but you will like it, I'm sure...I did the same when first married at Livingston...Towed the boat and tent camped...They were great times


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Married with a one year old. The little one is staying home this time. We havent camped in years and that was a experience full of empty cans and burnt hot dogs on the river. This will be more of a actual camping trip. Just trying to see if anyone has that "must have" item they take every evertime. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

flashlights
matches/lighters
beer
coleman stove and lantern
colman fuel
rope and string
extra shoes
bathing suit
extra clothes
air matress
air pump
pillows
covers...extra covers
place for dry goods
ice chest with bungi cord to keep ***** out
TP....extra TP
beer
hammer and nails to hang stuff
beer
trash bags
water
beer
extra stakes for tent
rain top for tent
beer
chairs
table for cooking (sm)
forks and knives
cups
plastic cups
beer
skillet
pots
dry storage
I could come up with more .....but if you think you might use it bring it


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Air mattress, water, beer, skeeto spray, trash bag.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

very good list trout Slayer... I would add zip ties and duct tape.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha i got stuck at beer and tent on my list and resorted to 2cool. Bungi cord for **** protection is one i never would have thought of. Lol Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> very good list trout Slayer... I would add zip ties and duct tape


I want to know just what you are doing on your camping trips? BTW, some LEO's may be interested too:wink:


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Add a grill to throw on the fire ring, hot dog fork, cutting board,tin foil(baked yams yum), bucket, mid size bow saw(I use it more than a hatchet), tarp big enough to cover the table and a bit more, ground cloth for the tent, small rugged camp shovel..


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

5 gallon buckets


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

wet wipes are the best invention ever


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*what to take camping*

Warm socks because your feet will get cold at night
A cheap dura-flame log to get the fire going in case it rains
2 cans of potatos to make potato soup or fried potatoes for breakfast
Eggs
A frying pan to cook on
Flour tortillas
Maybe a stick of summer sausage to snack on or put in the egg and potatoes to wrap in the flour tortillas

MOST IMPORTANT IS TOILET PAPER BECAUSE IF SHE GETS TO THE RESTROOM AND THERE IS NONE THEN YOU ARE SCREWED IF YOU THINK YOU WILL GET ANY. HONEYMOON TIME WITH HER.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I personally pack a lockable plastic bunk type bin with all the dry stuff to keep it from getting smashed or messed with by camp site *****, squirrels, etc.

A nice stack of fire wood as most state or federal parks forbid using the stuff around.

A roll of safety wire and a set of pliers, wire cutters. A real life saver and has more uses that a stick or a rope in a primitive or tent camp site.

A few canvas tarps work great. 
I use one outside on front entrance of tent to keep dirt and dust inside tent to a minimum. 
I also use another one inside the tent as a rug or carpet. Makes tent floor feel nice under bare feet at night or early morning and further lengthens the life of your tent floor and keeps dirt from getting on your air mattress or sleeping bag.
I also put a tarp under the tent just before I pitch the tent together. This keeps your tent cleaner and easier to roll and pack together as there is less dirt stuck to your expensive tent. I also think it keeps floor from getting torn or snagged on sharp rocks or twigs.
I also take a small mesh type enclosure and a tarp to build a campsite kitchen. The stove, all food, and drinks are enclosed in this enclosure. Makes cooking more pleasant by keeping bugs and flies away while you cook and ants away from sleeping quarters.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Helps with a garden leaf rake to rake anything from puncturing the tent floor. Haven't been to Powell Park in years, but has always been a nice place to camp. Don't go wild and try to buy every thing under the sun till you find out heow well you like it, but think you will enjoy it and is great for the kds growing up. They will always remember it.


----------



## yBuzz (Mar 21, 2013)

When I was in the Scouts we had what we called a chuck box. It was a wooden box with rails that would run along the sides for carrying it when not in use. In use they acted as legs on each side. In the box we had everything that you could think of for cooking. It had shelves for organizing everything we would want, spices sugar salt pepper pots pans paper towals plates etc. The size of this thing was about 3.5 x 2.5ft and held plenty.


----------

